# Kindle Touch Lighted cover



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

How do I get the Touch out of the Kindle Lighted cover?  I got it in, but now cannot turn the kindle on, and the light won't work and can't seem to just pop the Touch out of the case.  I can't read my book.....


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Carefully bend the top right corner of the cover back a little bit. The corner of your Kindle will pop out a tish. I just had to do this with my K4 so that I could skin it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Kimberly.  I was afraid to pop too hard last night as I was very frustrated and could just as easily thrown it through a window.  I did get it out this morning (sleep does wonders for patience), but now the Touch won't turn on at all.  It is just frozen at a screen saver.  I am pretty sure it is well charged, but I plugged it back in.  I could try a hard boot I guess, but I have done three or four of those in it's short lifetime already.  Not impressed.  Although reading on Baby K last night was not the experience I remembered it to be after using the Touch for a couple of weeks, so I would like to have a reliable model.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Glad to see this thread. I was about to start one because I couldn't figure how to get it out of the cover. I got mine yesterday and love it but wanted to put the skin on. I finally just put the front skin on because I doubt I will take it out of the cover unless something breaks. I never thought I would say this but I'm not liking it with the skin on in the cover because the way it sits in the cover it looks like the skin doesn't fit. I'll give it a couple of days but may take it off. I really like the look of the Kindle in the cover without the skin. Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Glad to see this thread. I was about to start one because I couldn't figure how to get it out of the cover. I got mine yesterday and love it but wanted to put the skin on. I finally just put the front skin on because I doubt I will take it out of the cover unless something breaks. I never thought I would say this but I'm not liking it with the skin on in the cover because the way it sits in the cover it looks like the skin doesn't fit. I'll give it a couple of days but may take it off. I really like the look of the Kindle in the cover without the skin. Anyone else feel that way?


Kathy--can you do a picture? I think I've only seen one skinned touch in the regular cover, not the lighted one, so I'm not sure I can visualize it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here you go. I think it is because the frame around it is smaller and that just looks different to me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

About the only thing I'm seeing is that the decal might be a hair out of alignment on the bottom, there's a small gap on the right side of the home button, and a corresponding wider gap at the left edge. Other than that, it looks fine to me. (Neat choice, BTW!)

Maybe live with it for a couple of days, as you said, unless it's really distracting you already. I know the feeling; it usually takes me two - three days to get used to a new skin before I stop nitpicking at it. LOL I think I'd skip the rear skin in that cover as well if you're never planning to take it out.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> About the only thing I'm seeing is that the decal might be a hair out of alignment on the bottom, there's a small gap on the right side of the home button, and a corresponding wider gap at the left edge. Other than that, it looks fine to me. (Neat choice, BTW!)
> 
> Maybe live with it for a couple of days, as you said, unless it's really distracting you already. I know the feeling; it usually takes me two - three days to get used to a new skin before I stop nitpicking at it. LOL I think I'd skip the rear skin in that cover as well if you're never planning to take it out.


It isn't out of alignment, but you are right it looks like it. The hole over the home button isn't placed right. To get it to fit around the screen without hanging inside I had to put the hole off some. I think it is cut crooked. I kept trying to get it centered over the home button but nothing I did would work right. I'll keep it on for a few days and see how it goes.

It matches the purple cover nicely.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

If it's cut crooked, DeCal Girl will exchange it for you probably.  They are great to deal with.  I don't care for the border around it with the skin myself.  This cover is really different.  And I'm not sure my kindle is liking it.  I had to reboot after I took it out this morning.  And it's not that easy to get in and out.  That's how come I couldn't get it out.  I was afraid I was popping it wrong and going to break it as it was so hard to remove.  That being said, I have to live with it for a few days to see how it feels.  I do love my lighted k3 cover  I haVe been using the solis but on a belkin which is really made for the k4 and doesn't cover well.  I bought another one that is like an old book and I don't care for it and it knocks the Solis.  So I am probably going to order an Oberon after all, which is my favorite cover of all covers. However, I do like the attached light concept and am willing to give up quite a bit for that luxury.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I love my Solis too much to give it up...but the lighted cover still keeps calling to me. Wish Octovo would hurry up with their new connector sized specifically for the Touch (though the K3 one works reasonably well for me).

As for the skins--I've now skinned my K2 three times, my 17" laptop twice, done two iPads, and three iPhones. The Touch was BY FAR the hardest to do. And I'm still not satisfied with how it came out, though my home button is centered. You're right, they may not have the cuts set just right yet.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've always had skins on my Kindles but not sure I'm liking it with the Touch. I've had a problem once before and they replaced for me. I'll give it a couple of days and make decision to replace or just take off.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I like that skin, Kathy!  I put one on my Touch and didn't have any problem lining anything up, in fact, it was one of the easiest I've ever put on since there weren't any buttons, etc. to work around besides the home button. Like you said, maybe yours isn't cut right. I think the kindles do look great in the lighted covers without skins too. Their silvery gray color matches the inside really well. I only decided to skin mine to personalize it a bit. I am loving the lighted cover though...so convenient with the light always there. 

Corky...after a few days you may find that you really love the lighted cover. I wasn't sure I would like it at first either because it's really kind of a case rather than a cover to me, but after a couple days I fell in love with it. So convenient with the light and the front folds back easily. I don't take mine out of the cover much though, so if you do, that may be an issue.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I like that skin, Kathy! I put one on my Touch and didn't have any problem lining anything up, in fact, it was one of the easiest I've ever put on since there weren't any buttons, etc. to work around besides the home button. Like you said, maybe yours isn't cut right. I think the kindles do look great in the lighted covers without skins too. Their silvery gray color matches the inside really well. I only decided to skin mine to personalize it a bit. I am loving the lighted cover though...so convenient with the light always there.
> 
> Corky...after a few days you may find that you really love the lighted cover. I wasn't sure I would like it at first either because it's really kind of a case rather than a cover to me, but after a couple days I fell in love with it. So convenient with the light and the front folds back easily. I don't take mine out of the cover much though, so if you do, that may be an issue.


I love the cover as well. It is perfect for the Touch. I think I'm going to contact DecalGirl and see if they will send me a new one. I lifted the skin last night and tried to get it to line up, but it wouldn't. I have applied skins to all of my Kindles and never had an issue with the way they were cut, but when I center it over the Home button the part around the screen edge overlaps and doesn't reach the outside edge. It is driving me crazy because I figured it would be easy without the keyboard.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I emailed DecalGirls about the skin. I'm sure they will replace it. Once I get it I'll reskin and see if I like it better.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I emailed DecalGirls about the skin. I'm sure they will replace it. Once I get it I'll reskin and see if I like it better.


Good luck! Love the look of my skinned KT & lighted case!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the brightness of the light. It's also easier than the K3 lighted cover to pull out the light. On the K3 cover, I have to yank out the light to use.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Toby said:


> I love the brightness of the light. It's also easier than the K3 lighted cover to pull out the light. On the K3 cover, I have to yank out the light to use.


It is easier to pop the light out but I am disappointed with the KT lighted cover. The way the light is designed, if I tilt my Kindle back even slightly, the light shines in my eyes and distracts me. I have to hold it completely upright so I can no longer read by resting it on a pillow because that tilts it back too much. My K3/Keyboard lighted cover never did this.

Getting a different cover isn't an option though - I'm in the UK where the Touch isn't even available, I got it while visiting family back home in the US for Christmas. I maybe could have gotten something else while still there but I think I would find a clip on light even more annoying - I'm hooked on the convenience of the retractable built in light. I just feel like someone didn't put full thought and consideration into the design of this one. Has anyone else felt like this? I did a search and couldn't find any mention of it - is it just me?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I am contemplating using a little piece of black electrical tape (or black duct tape) to try to make a little "hood" for the light. I agree that the light shines in my eyes if I don't have the Kindle tilted just right.



history_lover said:


> It is easier to pop the light out but I am disappointed with the KT lighted cover. The way the light is designed, if I tilt my Kindle back even slightly, the light shines in my eyes and distracts me. I have to hold it completely upright so I can no longer read by resting it on a pillow because that tilts it back too much. My K3/Keyboard lighted cover never did this.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The light bothered my eyes the first few times I used it, but now it doesn't. Maybe, I am holding it at the right angle now when lying down. When I sit up, it's perfect. I like that it's brighter than the K3 cover's light, & so much easier to pull out. Hopefully, the next generation will correct this problem, but not cause the typical glare from the bulb that you get using book lights.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I am contemplating using a little piece of black electrical tape (or black duct tape) to try to make a little "hood" for the light. I agree that the light shines in my eyes if I don't have the Kindle tilted just right.


Won't that make it difficult or impossible to pop the light back into the case?


----------



## thewolfe (Dec 31, 2011)

History_lover, can you send me a link so I can see what cover your taking about?

My wife needs a lighted cover and we've just started looking.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

history_lover said:


> Won't that make it difficult or impossible to pop the light back into the case?


Nope!! I finally got around to doing this last night. I just put it on the outside of the arm. It shuts pretty much just fine. I say "pretty much" because the little bit of tape that hangs down does keep the arm from completely snapping back in. The light does shut off though. It was SOOOO much better for my eyes last night!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Also, what I did was fold the tape over on itself, leaving about 1/8" unexposed - that's the part that I stuck to the end of the arm.  At least it's a temporary fix until I think of another way to block the light. (But that might  not be for awhile.)  LOL


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

thewolfe said:


> History_lover, can you send me a link so I can see what cover your taking about?
> 
> My wife needs a lighted cover and we've just started looking.


It's Amazon's cover with the built in light:

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Kindle-Lighted-Leather-Cover/dp/B004SD1ZPY/ref=sr_1_1?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1325940706&sr=1-1


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Nope!! I finally got around to doing this last night. I just put it on the outside of the arm. It shuts pretty much just fine. I say "pretty much" because the little bit of tape that hangs down does keep the arm from completely snapping back in. The light does shut off though. It was SOOOO much better for my eyes last night!


Can't hurt to try - thanks!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Also, what I did was fold the tape over on itself, leaving about 1/8" unexposed - that's the part that I stuck to the end of the arm. At least it's a temporary fix until I think of another way to block the light. (But that might not be for awhile.) LOL


Can you post an up-close picture of how you did this? I'm interested in doing this as well. Most of my reading time is in bed right before I go to sleep for the night.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> Can you post an up-close picture of how you did this? I'm interested in doing this as well. Most of my reading time is in bed right before I go to sleep for the night.


I modified this by using gaffer's tape. It's a matte tape that can be removed and doesn't leave any sticky residue. With the modified version, the sticky part of the tape doesn't bend around the end of the arm at all. I cut this at an angle so the sticky part is only on the straight arm, so this does not interfere with it completely closing now. The flash on my camera is awfully bright and makes the tape show up a bit more than it really does. In "real life" the matte black tape just blends into the light arm itself. AND... what I found last night, even with the shinier black duct tape, the flap doesn't even show up in a dark room.

This is the light closed.










Here are a few shots of it open.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

PS. I didn't buy the gaffer's tape for this project. My hubby is building something for his new photography hobby and he happened to have this out and I noticed it was matte.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting those.  Now I got a better understanding.  Where do you buy that type of tape?  I like how it doesn't leave a residue and it's matte.  Blends in with the color of the arm.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> Thanks for posting those. Now I got a better understanding. Where do you buy that type of tape? I like how it doesn't leave a residue and it's matte. Blends in with the color of the arm.


Hubby said he bought it at Amazon.com.  It could possibly be that any photography store would have this as well.

http://www.amazon.com/JVCC-GAFF30YD-Premium-Grade-Gaffers/dp/B000QDRRIE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325988002&sr=8-1


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I got my special tape and made a little light shade like in the pictures.  I must say it works quite well.  The tape can be repositioned without losing it's stickiness.  The case still closes tightly because the tape doesn't add any bulk.  I even added a large strip of this special tape across the back of the case because the case is quite slippery and I'm afraid I'd drop it.  The horizontal strip of tape gives me some 'grip' when I'm holding it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I even added a large strip of this special tape across the back of the case because the case is quite slippery and I'm afraid I'd drop it. The horizontal strip of tape gives me some 'grip' when I'm holding it.


Ooooh.... I'm going to do that too!! That would be so nice! I kind of wish that the back had that "rubberized" feel. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Here's is my lighted cover with gaffers tape on the light. I have my Kindle tilted way back and there is no distracting light shinning in my eyes.


----------

